# 22x10 tire fitment?



## imola4.8isWA (Apr 24, 2005)

I am getting a 22x10 all around DPE wheels. Whats the biggest/recommended tire size for the 22x10? Can I maybe fit a 315 on the rim? Or is the rim to small for that?


----------



## imola4.8isWA (Apr 24, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## ic (Apr 1, 2005)

Try asking Gary from TireRack section...


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

ic said:


> Try asking Gary from TireRack section...


Moved.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

imola4.8isWA said:


> I am getting a 22x10 all around DPE wheels. Whats the biggest/recommended tire size for the 22x10? Can I maybe fit a 315 on the rim? Or is the rim to small for that?


295/30R22.

I've not seen any 315 width tires in 22" that are anywhere near the correct height.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

imola4.8isWA said:


> I am getting a 22x10 all around DPE wheels. Whats the biggest/recommended tire size for the 22x10? Can I maybe fit a 315 on the rim? Or is the rim to small for that?


295/30R22.

I've not seen any 315 width tires in 22" that are anywhere near the correct height.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

imola4.8isWA said:


> I am getting a 22x10 all around DPE wheels. Whats the biggest/recommended tire size for the 22x10? Can I maybe fit a 315 on the rim? Or is the rim to small for that?


295/30R22.

I've not seen any 315 width tires in 22" that are anywhere near the correct height.


----------



## S7IM745i (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tires Size Calculator*

I found this tire size calculator very useful. It tells you if your speedo will be out of whack from over/under-sized tires.

http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp

I just got my DPR 22" and will be putting
Front 265/30/22
Rear 295/25/22


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

315 is really wide for a 10", I dont think it will work. I think 295 is the widest for a 10.


----------

